# how much BCAA per day and when



## Livebig14 (Mar 17, 2011)

Hey guys.  During a heavy bulking phase, how much BCAA's do I need and when should I take them?  thanks


----------



## BillHicksFan (Mar 17, 2011)

10g preWO, 10 during workout.


----------

